# Zekrom_B0lt vs TruetoCheese



## Totodile (Feb 26, 2015)

> 1vs1 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: OHKOs, direct recovery moves
> ...


[size=+2]*Zekrom_B0lt vs TruetoCheese*[/size]

*Zekrom_B0lt's active squad*

 *Artemis* the female Tirtouga <Sturdy>
 *Twitchwing* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak
 *Froakie* the male Froakie <Protean>
 *Scatterbug* the male Scatterbug <Compound Eyes>


*TruetoCheese's active squad*

 *Madeline* the female Skorupi <Battle Armor>
 *Prickles* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil>
 *No Brainer* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine>
 *Bilberry* the female Poliwag <Water Absorb>
 *Coulomb* the male Pichu <Static>
 *Rathian* the female Noibat <Infiltrator>

- TruetoCheese sends out
- Zekrom_B0lt sends out and commands
- TruetoCheese commands


----------



## TruetoCheese (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll be sending out *Coulomb*!


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll send out Froakie

Double Team ~ Mud Sport ~ Rock Tomb


----------



## TruetoCheese (Feb 26, 2015)

Alright, Coulomb, let's start off with a *Fake Out* so he can't set up some evasive pals. I guess we'll let him set up some nice mud- in fact, we don't mind at all. We'd like more! Give us an *Encore*! Finish it up by making a *Substitute(15%)* buddy.

Alternatively, if you can manage to *Encore* his double team(I'm sure that all the clones would be able to see you appreciate them!) and it wouldn't be weakened, then do that instead. Then make a *Sub(15%)* and then drop a* Rain Dance* so his clones all fizzle out and keep fizzling out.

*Fake Out/Encore~Encore/Substitute(15%)~Substitute(15%)/Rain Dance*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 26, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Ready to go.
Commands: Double Team ~ Mud Sport ~ Rock Tomb

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Ready to go.
Commands: Fake Out/Encore ~ Encore/Substitute(15%) ~ Substitute(15%)/Rain Dance

The arena is quiet today, as it often is. A taste for the strange and exotic has lured trainers away from the basic stadium, leaving it almost desolate in a land bustling with life. As they say in Saffron City, though, nothing lasts forever, and before long the eerie solitude is broken by the approach of three figures.

Without much fanfare, two Pokemon are sent out. On Zekrom_B0lt’s side, Froakie takes in the sight of the battlefield, letting out a ribbit of appreciation. On TruetoCheese’s side, Coulomb the Pichu bristles with electricity and excitement, ready to take on his foe. The ref eyes the battlers for a moment, making sure they’re ready to begin, before signaling the start of the match.

Froakie readies himself to dart to and fro — and immediately Coulomb is in his face, squealing malevolently and prodding him with a series of sharp jabs. Panicking, Froakie stumbles over himself to get away, too concerned with the scare to do anything other than try to catch his breath, wide-eyed.

After a moment, though, Froakie collects himself. That wasn’t so bad, he tells himself. It just surprised him, that’s all. Deciding that he shouldn’t be so self-conscious, he proceeds to flop down and roll around; the arena is happy to accommodate him by producing a puddle of thick mud. He finds himself pleased at its coolness, and his very affinity changes to better enjoy the sensation. When he gets up, he’s coated in the stuff, and he grins at Coulomb, daring him to use electricity now. Coulomb responds by … cheering? He claps his paws, flattering Froakie by telling him that that was such a smart move he did, he really showed him, all right!

Froakie stares at him for a moment. Then he shrugs, happy to return to the mud and further soothe his slippery skin. Coulomb suppresses a snicker as he starts to fashion a doll out of grass and dirt, which the arena is happy to supply. Once finished, the Substitute takes its place before its maker, ready to defend him with its life.

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 96%
Energy: 94%
Status: Enjoying his romp in the mud. Ground-type. Encored (2 more actions). Covered by Mud Sport.
Actions: flinch ~ Mud Sport ~ Mud Sport

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 85% 
Energy: 85%
Status: Hiding a grin. Has a Substitute with 15% health.
Actions: Fake Out ~ Encore ~ Substitute (15%)


*Arena Notes:*
- The area around Froakie is splattered with mud.

*Calculations:*
- Froakie’s health: 100% - 4% (Fake Out) = 96%
- Froakie’s energy: 100% - 3% (Mud Sport) - 3% (Mud Sport) = 94%
- Coulomb’s health: 100% - 15% = 85%
- Coulomb’s energy: 100% - 3% (Fake Out) - 4% (Encore) - 8% (Substitute) = 85%
- Coulomb’s Substitute: 15%

*Other Notes:*
- Froakie outspeeds Coulomb (71 > 60).
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- TruetoCheese commands
- Zekrom_B0lt commands


----------



## TruetoCheese (Feb 26, 2015)

I think I should've lost health for the sub xD

Will post commands in a bit.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Feb 26, 2015)

You know, that goop looks really nice! Maybe we should help our friend out a bit? Run over there, real close so you can't miss, and give him some *Toxic *so he can roll around in it too! Be sure to put on your happiest face! After the toxins have seeped in we should drop down a *Surf** to clean off his mud, eh? (It says over in event moves that you can learn surf from a Pokemon Box achievement). If you can't use Surf somehow, then take a moment to unwind and Chill. 

If you do manage to Surf the tube, we'd be tuckered out, right? So we should *Chill* for a bit, like a true surfer dude. Though if we have chilled out on the second action, we should give him a *Round* to truly and deeply express our appreciation for his show. If he protects or detects or is untargetable(via Dig or Dive) then just *Nasty Plot*. If you're somehow Taunted go for the Round over the Chill.

Get close and Toxic~Surf/Chill~Chill/Round/Nasty Plot

*please be on a surfboard that would be the coolest thing ever


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 26, 2015)

Protect ~ Dig ~ Dig


----------



## Totodile (Feb 26, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 96%
Energy: 94%
Status: Enjoying his romp in the mud. Ground-type. Encored (2 more actions). Covered by Mud Sport.
Commands: Protect ~ Dig ~ Dig

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 85% 
Energy: 85%
Status: Hiding a grin. Has a Substitute with 15% health.
Commands: Get close and Toxic ~ Surf/Chill ~ Chill/Round/Nasty Plot

Froakie considers his commands. Use Protect? Nah, he’d rather play in the mud some more. After all, Coulomb said it was a good idea! He splashes some more in the muck, relishing how it feels against his skin. For his part, Coulomb hawks up some toxins from deep inside, cringing at the terrible taste, and darts over to spew the foul concoction all over his foe. Froakie winces as the poison seeps into his system, but nevertheless he continues to roll around in the mud. He’ll just finish up with this fun time, and then he’ll teach Coulomb a lesson. He doesn’t notice that Coulomb looks a little frustrated; the Pichu is trying to figure out how he’s supposed to use a Surf. Maybe foreign Pichu can do that, or something? He just doesn’t know how to manipulate water energy. Giving up, he settles down to take a quick break, replenishing his energy so that he can once again be in near-perfect condition.

With a sigh, Froakie gets up, mud dripping off him. That was fun, but now it’s time to be serious. His arms windmill as he dives into the earth, vanishing from sight and almost from sound. Coulomb cracks an eye open, wondering where that guy got off to. A brief trembling is his only warning before Froakie bursts out of the ground beneath him … or it would be, if the Substitute didn’t push him out of the way at the last second. Froakie’s assault, backed by an unusual affinity for the earth, is enough to make the Substitute burst completely, leaving only scraps floating gently down. Coulomb, dismayed at the sudden loss of his friend, sings a song of loss that reverberates through the arena, grating on Froakie’s nerves before it finally subsides.

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 89%
Energy: 82%
Status: Triumphing over the Substitute. Ground-type. Badly poisoned (2% next round). Covered by Mud Sport.
Actions: Mud Sport ~ Mud Sport ~ Dig

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 85% 
Energy: 88%
Status: Mourning his Substitute.
Actions: Toxic ~ Chill ~ Round


*Arena Notes:*
- The area around Froakie is splattered with mud.
- There are two holes in the ground near the battlers, connected by a tunnel.

*Calculations:*
- Froakie’s health: 96% - 6% (Round) - 1% (Toxic) = 89%
- Froakie’s energy: 94% - 3% (Mud Sport) - 3% (Mud Sport) - 6% (Dig) = 82%
- Coulomb’s health: 85%
- Coulomb’s energy: 85% - 4% (Toxic) + 10% (Chill) - 3% (Round) = 88%
- Coulomb’s Substitute: 15% - 15% (Dig) = 0%

*Other Notes:*
- Froakie outspeeds Coulomb (71 > 60).
- Pokemon can only use moves listed in the database, so Coulomb used Chill instead of Surf on the second action.
- Froakie used Dig in a single action.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Zekrom_B0lt commands
- TruetoCheese commands


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 26, 2015)

Double Team ~ Acrobatics ~ Facade

if your Double Team disappears after (A1) then do Facade (A2) ~ Dig (A3)


----------



## TruetoCheese (Feb 27, 2015)

The only way to break through is _TO FLOAT_. *MAGNET RISE* TO THE SKIES. After he has so duly become a flying type, hit him with a *Shock Wave* and finish with a *Double Team* of your own- muster the maximum clones you can.

*MAGNET RISE~Shock Wave~Double Team(max clones)*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 27, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 89%
Energy: 82%
Status: Triumphing over the Substitute. Ground-type. Badly poisoned (2% this round). Covered by Mud Sport.
Commands: Double Team ~ Acrobatics/Facade ~ Facade/Dig

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 85% 
Energy: 88%
Status: Mourning his Substitute.
Commands: MAGNET RISE ~ Shock Wave ~ Double Team (max clones)

Time to be sneaky, Froakie thinks. He dashes around in a vague zigzag pattern, legs flying everywhere; when he slows to a stop, there are four additional Froakie facing off against the little yellow mouse. For his part, Coulomb thinks that’s a sorry way to try to make up for destroying his Substitute. He sends out a pulse of electricity that interferes with the earth’s magnetic field directly beneath him, and soon he’s floating comfortably in the air. That should teach the frog to stop messing with mud.

With a series of complex leaps here and there, Froakie and his clones tumble and bound head over heels before ramming into Coulomb. The contact ruffles Coulomb’s fur, though, unleashing a charge that makes Froakie’s limbs nearly lock up as he scrambles back. The Pichu grins as the frogs all line up innocently again, waiting for him to make a move. It’ll be hard to pick out the real one from the fakes … or at least, it would be if he didn’t have a trick up his sleeve. He unleashes a few electric pulses, which hone in on the real Froakie with zero regard for his clones.

Coulomb snickers to himself as the lone Froakie, hindered by his own muscles, struggles to get in a hit right away. Might as well get something done while waiting for this slowpoke. He darts about in a familiar pattern, leaving a trail of four clones in his wake. It’s not quite a Substitute, but it’ll have to do. Froakie, sickened by this obvious mockery of his earlier attempt, awkwardly tunnels over to the nearest Pichu, bursting from the earth in a stiff motion of limbs … and he misses completely, as it floats almost lazily a meter in the air, far out of his reach. Coulomb and his clones stick their tongues out, clearly enjoying the situation.

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 80%
Energy: 67%
Status: Highly uncomfortable. Ground-type. Badly poisoned (3% next round). Paralyzed (severe). Covered by Mud Sport.
Actions: Double Team ~ Acrobatics ~ Dig (missed)

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 77% 
Energy: 79%
Status: Light as a bird. Has 4 clones.
Actions: Magnet Rise ~ Shock Wave ~ Double Team


*Arena Notes:*
- The area around Froakie is splattered with mud.
- There are four holes in the ground near the battlers, connected by tunnels.

*Calculations:*
- Froakie’s health: 89% - 7% (Shock Wave) 2% (Toxic) = 80%
- Froakie’s energy: 82% - 3% (Double Team) - 6% (Acrobatics) - 6% (Dig) = 67%
- Coulomb’s health: 85% - 8% (Acrobatics) = 77%
- Coulomb’s energy: 88% - 3% (Magnet Rise) - 2% (Shock Wave) - 4% (Double Team) = 79%

*Other Notes:*
- As of the second action, Coulomb outspeeds Froakie (60 > 17).
- Double Team made 4 clones for both Froakie and Coulomb.
- Static paralyzed Froakie on the second action.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- TruetoCheese commands
- Zekrom_B0lt commands


----------



## TruetoCheese (Feb 27, 2015)

He specified A3 for the dig though. At least that's what I read it as...


----------



## Totodile (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh that's right, he did. I completely misread that. I'll get that tweaked.

Edit: fixed!


----------



## TruetoCheese (Feb 27, 2015)

Lob a Sweet Kiss at Froakie. Then Echoed Voice twice. If he became or becomes immune to it then drop a Shock Wave instead. If he protects or detects then Nasty Plot. If he's immune to Shock Wave, then Echoed Voice instead.

Sweet Kiss/Nasty Plot~Echoed Voice/Shock Wave/Nasty Plot~Echoed Voice/Shock Wave/Nasty Plot

Apologies for the poor wording, I am currently stuck with a mobile :c

Do double team clones not get the magnet rise benefit?


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Feb 27, 2015)

Protect ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice


----------



## Totodile (Mar 1, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 80%
Energy: 67%
Status: Highly uncomfortable. Ground-type. Badly poisoned (3% this round). Paralyzed (severe). Covered by Mud Sport.
Commands: Protect ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 77% 
Energy: 79%
Status: Light as a bird. Has 4 clones. Levitating (3 more actions).
Commands: Sweet Kiss/Nasty Plot ~ Echoed Voice/Shock Wave/Nasty Plot ~ Echoed Voice/Shock Wave/Nasty Plot

Coulomb watches as Froakie throws up a translucent shield. Clearly he doesn’t seem to be interested in the magic of his kissing. Rather than bother trying to deal with Froakie, Coulomb decides to scheme, as is fitting of a mouse of his stature. He rubs his chin, pondering on the ways he could hit Froakie the hardest. Maybe he could aim for the face? No, he’s not quite that evil. The chest, though, now there’s an idea …

Froakie winces as the Pichu suddenly yells at him. It’s not really an elegant sound, just a wordless shout that reverberates across the stadium. Not really willing to risk his sore muscles cramping on him, he releases a croak of similar volume, boosted as it is by the normal-type energy pervading his body. The effort, however, seems wasted, as the noise rips into a clone, scattering it into particles of light. The sound has barely died down when Coulomb shouts again, dealing more damage to Froakie. This time, though, the frog has an inkling of an idea of where exactly the noise is coming from, and his next croak successfully slams into Coulomb, who squeaks in surprise as his other three clones dissolve into nothing. He settles back to the ground, wondering how he can make his foe pay.

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 61%
Energy: 61%
Status: Glad to have a real target. Normal-type. Badly poisoned (4% next round). Paralyzed (severe). Covered by Mud Sport.
Actions: Protect ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 67%
Energy: 71%
Status: Still feeling sneaky. SpA +2.
Actions: Nasty Plot ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice


*Arena Notes:*
- The area around Froakie is splattered with mud.
- There are four holes in the ground near the battlers, connected by a tunnel.

*Calculations:*
- Froakie’s health: 80% - 6% (Echoed Voice) - 10% (Echoed Voice) - 3% (Toxic) = 61%
- Froakie’s energy: 67% - 2% (Protect) - 1% (Echoed Voice) - 3% (Echoed Voice) = 61%
- Coulomb’s health: 77% - 10% (Echoed Voice) = 67%
- Coulomb’s energy: 79% - 2% (Nasty Plot) - 2% (Echoed Voice) - 4% (Echoed Voice) = 71%

*Other Notes:*
- Coulomb outspeeds Froakie (60 > 17).
- Froakie hit the real Coulomb on the third action.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Zekrom_B0lt commands
- TruetoCheese commands


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 1, 2015)

Why didn't the 2 Echoed Voices Cancel out the other 2 Echoed Voices ?


----------



## Totodile (Mar 1, 2015)

What with the speed difference, I assumed that since Coulomb would attack first and Froakie would attack second, their moves wouldn't have affected each other. I'd have been willing to let the attacks cancel each other out if you'd specifically commanded the Echoed Voices to be used for that purpose, though.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 1, 2015)

Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb


----------



## Totodile (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking over it again, it looks like Echoed Voice's damage works differently than I thought. So the reffing is tweaked, meaning that Zekrom_B0lt can reorder if it wants.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 1, 2015)

Double Team ~ Rock Tomb ~ Dig


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 2, 2015)

Alright so the effects of our last *Echoed Voice* should still be carrying on, so drop another one of those to begin with. Follow it up with a *Shockwave* to clear out his clone-brethren, and finish with another *Magnet Rise*! Reach for the sky!

If, for some reason, he outspeeds you after you've completed the first action, then *Magnet Rise *on the second and *Swift* on the third. 

Though, if he outspeeds you on the first action...*Shock Wave* first, then *Magnet Rise* then *Echoed Voice*.

*Echoed Voice/Shock Wave~Shockwave/Magnet Rise~Magnet Rise/Swift/Echoed Voice*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 4, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 65%
Energy: 63%
Status: Glad to have a real target. Normal-type. Badly poisoned (4% this round). Paralyzed (severe). Covered by Mud Sport.
Commands: Double Team ~ Rock Tomb ~ Dig

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 72% 
Energy: 73%
Status: Still feeling sneaky. SpA +2.
Commands: Echoed Voice/Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave/Magnet Rise ~ Magnet Rise/Swift/Echoed Voice

Coulomb begins the next round with yet another mighty shout! Or at least, it’d be mighty if he wasn’t a short mouse. Regardless, the noise reverberates throughout the stadium and especially within Froakie’s ears. He cringes at the noise—he can barely hear himself think!—but despite that slight deafness and the stiffness in his limbs, he manages to lumber to and fro, eventually producing an exact likeness of himself, not unlike the clones of Coloumb he just destroyed. The clone is nigh impossible to detect as such by the naked eye …

… but the Pichu’s sudden pulse of electricity simply sweeps through it as it hones in on Froakie, hitting him with crackling energy. Froakie mostly just grumbles, having had the edge of the attack softened by his coat of mud. Clearly, he decides, he needs to put his foot down. So that’s what he does, stomping against the turf with all the might his thin limbs can provide. In a wave of earth and rocks, Coulomb finds himself pinned down. Froakie croaks in satisfaction as his opponent struggles to pull himself free. Maybe he can turn this around after all?

With some effort, Coulumb manages to escape the offending pile of stone. He winces, prodding a tender spot with some hesitation; those rocks weren’t exactly comfortable, as attested by his slightly impeded ability to move. Still, he’s perfectly able to fire another pulse to counteract gravity, sending him floating above the ground once more. And not a moment too soon—Froakie is already tunneling toward him, launching himself out of the ground again only to fall just short. He frowns at the ineffectiveness of his clearly great attack, to which Coulomb can’t resist sticking out his tongue.

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 33%
Energy: 51%
Status: Grumbling. Ground-type. Badly poisoned (5% next round). Paralyzed (moderate). Covered by Mud Sport.
Actions: Double Team ~ Rock Tomb ~ Dig (missed)

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 60% 
Energy: 57%
Status: Somewhat smug. Levitating (4 more actions). SpA +2, Spe -1.
Actions: Echoed Voice ~ Shock Wave ~ Magnet Rise


*Arena Notes:*
- The area around Froakie is splattered with mud.
- There are a few holes in the ground near the battlers, connected by tunnels.
- There is a pile of debris heaped near Coulomb.

*Calculations:*
- Froakie’s health: 61% - 18% (Echoed Voice) - 6% (Shock Wave) - 4% (Toxic) = 33%
- Froakie’s energy: 61% - 1% (Double Team) - 3% (Rock Tomb) - 6% (Dig) = 51%
- Coulomb’s health: 67% - 7% (Rock Tomb) = 60%
- Coulomb’s energy: 71% - 9% (Echoed Voice) - 2% (Shock Wave) - 3% (Magnet Rise) = 57%

*Other Notes:*
- Coulomb outspeeds Froakie (50 > 17).
- Double Team made 1 clone, since Froakie was paralyzed.
- Rock Tomb lowered Coulomb’s speed.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- TruetoCheese commands
- Zekrom_B0lt commands


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 4, 2015)

Alright let's just keep it simple and Double Team then Echoed Voice twice. If he's immune to it then Shock Wave. If he's immune to Shock Wave then Echoed Voice. If he has double team clones up then Shock Wave. If he protects, detects, is untargetable, etc. then Nasty Plot.

Double Team~Echoed Voice/Shock Wave/Nasty Plot~Echoed Voice/Shock Wave/Nasty Plot

Using phone :c


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 4, 2015)

Dig ~ Dig ~ Dig/Snatch


Use Dig each action so you can hide your attacks & avoid all attacks from that Pichu
if Coulomb does Nasty Plot Action 3 come up & use Snatch before going below ground again


----------



## Totodile (Mar 6, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 33%
Energy: 51%
Status: Grumbling. Ground-type. Badly poisoned (5% this round). Paralyzed (moderate). Covered by Mud Sport.
Commands: Dig ~ Dig ~ Dig/Snatch

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 60% 
Energy: 57%
Status: Somewhat smug. Levitating (4 more actions). SpA +2, Spe -1.
Commands: Double Team ~ Echoed Voice/Shock Wave/Nasty Plot ~ Echoed Voice/Shock Wave/Nasty Plot

Coulomb, floating happily, considers his next move. If he’s having this much fun, why not share it with himself? He zips through the air, pretending he’s a bird, and leaves another trail of clones in his wake. Five Pichu, only one of which is real, look down at Froakie with no small measure of satisfaction, daring him to make a move. For his part, Froakie doesn’t like the prospect of being ganged up on again. That’s just not fair! Coaxing his stiff limbs to move, he tunnels underground once more, leaving a pile of dirt surrounding the hole where he once stood. Once securely beneath the earth, he settles under where he knows Coulomb and his clones are, waiting.

With Froakie no longer in sight, Coulomb decides to scheme some more. He dreams up wicked ideas of how to deal more damage to his foe. There are sensitive nerve areas, aren’t there? He can just make sure to aggravate those. Simple stuff. But how effective it is! Meanwhile, Froakie keeps an ear out for a sign of life above, but no such sound reaches him. A little disappointed, he nevertheless prepares to move above ground again.

Coulomb, unaware of this, considers the benefits of attacking pressure points, imagining Froakie croaking in response to his masterful hits. He smiles at his own thoughts, floating lazily above the ground. Beneath, Froakie can’t hear any noise, so he assumes Coulomb must be using Nasty Plot. He’d better Snatch that, then! His limbs flail as he tunnels back up, emerging in a burst of earth … only to realize that since Nasty Plot has already been used, there’s nothing to Snatch. He grumbles to himself, pretending not to notice Coulomb’s smirk.

*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 28%
Energy: 45%
Status: Grumbling some more. Ground-type. Badly poisoned (6% next round). Paralyzed (moderate). Covered by Mud Sport.
Actions: Dig (down) ~ nothing ~ Dig (up)

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 60% 
Energy: 49%
Status: Completely fine with this. Has 4 clones. Levitating (1 more action). SpA +6, Spe -1.
Actions: Double Team ~ Nasty Plot ~ Nasty Plot


*Arena Notes:*
- The area around Froakie is splattered with mud.
- There are a few holes in the ground near the battlers, connected by tunnels.
- There is a pile of debris heaped near Coulomb.

*Calculations:*
- Froakie’s health: 33% - 5% (Toxic) = 28%
- Froakie’s energy: 51% - 3% (Dig down) - 3% (Dig up) = 45%
- Coulomb’s health: 60%
- Coulomb’s energy: 57% - 4% (Double Team) - 2% (Nasty Plot) - 2% (Nasty Plot) = 49%

*Other Notes:*
- Coulomb outspeeds Froakie (50 > 17).
- “Use Dig each action to avoid attacks” was a puzzling command: if on every action he used a 1-action Dig, Froakie would on his turn go underground and immediately come back up, negating the possibility of avoiding attacks. As such, I interpreted it has having Froakie be underground for the sake of not getting hit.
- With action 3, each Pokemon’s command depended on what the other Pokemon would do. Coulomb would only use Nasty Plot if Froakie was still underground; Froakie is still much slower than Coulomb, so he couldn’t able to come up and see what was going on until Coulomb had already used the second Nasty Plot. In any case, Digging back up costs an action on its own, so Froakie spent his action doing that.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Zekrom_B0lt commands
- TruetoCheese commands


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 6, 2015)

Blizzard ~ Ice Beam


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 6, 2015)

Alright, buddy *high-fives Coloumb* you did _awesome!_ Let's finish him off with some variety, eh? Open with a *Signal Beam* and finish him with *Uproar*! If he's alive, scorch him with a *Thunderbolt*!

*Signal Beam~Uproar~Thunderbolt*

I'm guessing each of these moves should work, maybe slightly weakened, if you get frozen. But let's hope you don't get Pichucicled.


----------



## Totodile (Mar 7, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*Zekrom_B0lt (O)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 28%
Energy: 45%
Status: Grumbling some more. Ground-type. Badly poisoned (6% this round). Paralyzed (moderate). Covered by Mud Sport.
Commands: Blizzard ~ Ice Beam

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 60% 
Energy: 49%
Status: Completely fine with this. Has 4 clones. Levitating (1 more action). SpA +6, Spe -1.
Commands: Signal Beam ~ Uproar ~ Thunderbolt

Well, Coulomb thinks. It’s been fun, but all good things must come to an end, so it might as well be he who ends it. He concentrates, and in front of him appear two large glowing balls of energy. With a thought, he sends them shooting toward Froakie, intertwining with each other in streaks of red and blue before slamming into the frog with an unpleasant droning noise.

Froakie rubs his head as he gets back up. He doesn’t feel so good, but that’s not going to stop him from putting a dent in that Pichu. He calls upon his reserve of ice energy, letting it flood through his body as snowflakes form around him, twisting faster and faster until an entire blizzard is raging around him. He lets it grow to an impressive size, until his tentative control of it can no longer hang on, and he sends it roaring and shrieking at his foe … who, along with his clones, watches as the storm veers in entirely the wrong direction, leaving a trail of icy turf in its wake. Well then.

Coulomb and his clones wince as the Blizzard dies amidst the bleachers, though it’s not without ripping a few seats out of place and sending them flying. Time to end this, he decides, barely noticing that he’s touched back down by now. Taking a deep, deep breath, he _screams_ at a truly impressive volume, bolstered by his thoughts of making Froakie hurt. Around, the trainers and ref hold their ears, not quite managing to block out the torrent of noise. Froakie isn’t quite so lucky: the sound keeps pounding into his skull, not letting up for even a second, making his ears ring with the screaming and he’s just so _tired_ … With a shudder, he collapses, falling into unconsciousness, although, as evidenced by his twitching on the turf, even that isn’t enough to shield him from the Uproarious pandemonium.

*Zekrom_B0lt (X)*

Froakie (M) Protean
Health: 0%
Energy: 39%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Blizzard (missed)

*TruetoCheese (O)*

Coulomb (M) Static
Health: 60% 
Energy: 40%
Status: Yelling triumphantly. Has 4 clones. SpA +6, Spe -1.
Actions: Signal Beam ~ Uproar


*Arena Notes:*
- The area around Froakie is splattered with mud.
- There are a few holes in the ground near the battlers, connected by tunnels.
- There is a pile of debris heaped near Coulomb.

*Calculations:*
- Froakie’s health: 28% - 13% (Signal Beam) - 15% (Uproar) = 0%
- Froakie’s energy: 45% - 6% (Blizzard) = 39%
- Coulomb’s health: 60%
- Coulomb’s energy: 49% - 4% (Signal Beam) - 5% (Uproar) = 40%

*Other Notes:*
- Coulomb outspeeds Froakie (50 > 17).
- Blizzard missed.
- Uproar knocked out Froakie on the second action.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Prizes:*
- Good game, guys! Sorry for all the hiccups along the way.
- TruetoCheese earns $8. Coulomb gets 2 exp and happiness.
- Zekrom_B0lt earns $4. Froakie gets 1 exp and happiness.
- I get $5.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 7, 2015)

Good game & thank you both :)


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 7, 2015)

Good game, Zekr0m, and thank you for reffing, Totodile! *scratches Coulomb behind his ears*


----------

